# Betta having a hard time eating



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

My betta Terrance is having a very hard time eating his pellets:-(. Now Mellow on the other hand can't get enough:roll:.So what can I do to help him?


----------



## BettaCee (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you pre-soak them? Are they too big? Is this a new thing with him?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

What exactly do you mean having trouble? Are they too big? What type of pellets are you using?? I know some out there are ridiculously big! The 2 smallest ones I've found are Hikari Betta Bio-Gold and Topfin Color enhancing betta pellets, the topfin can even be eaten by the really tiny females petstores sometimes sell!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I mean that he eats it then he spits it out.I do use Hikari betta bio-gold I haven't tried the Topfin ones.Could he just be picky? No I don't presoak them.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's acting find just having a hard time eating


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Is this new behavior? Does he eat them after he spits them out?

I would try a different pellet & see if that helps. It's good to give them a variety of pellets anyway.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think its new he always ate oddly.What other food should I try? I have bloodworms should I try some?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I put a bloodworm in and he looked at and swam away then came back.He didn't eat it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

My last betta did that the first time I tried blood worms. He would come right up to my hand so I put some on my finger & he came right up & ate them!

I just got a CT & so far he isn't thrilled the either of the foods - Aqueon & Hikari. He spits them out & then will eat one or 2.

It doesn't look like they are too big for him although he is smaller than my last betta.

I don't want to try blood worms yet as I'm afraid he'll like them too much & then really won't like the pellets.

Sort of like my dog & her treats - she'd much rather have a treat than regular dog food!!

I'll try soaking them & see if that helps.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

you need to soak them for around 30 seconds in a small cup of tank water. (some people use garlic juice.) Phin (R.I.P) and Seuss would both do the same thing yours does, and then i found out you have to soak them. now seuss eats them just fine, though some of the bigger ones he carries around the tank in his mouth for a little bit. : )


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

I soaked the pellets last night & that really seemed to help!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok I'll try soaking them,but what does soaking change about the pellets?


----------



## lovelife (May 25, 2010)

.......................


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

good luck getting your betta to eat! =]


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I do use pellets.He's not sick because he's swiming like crazy and he made a giant bubblenest. That he's STILL working on so I really don't think he's sick.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Anymore help?


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

I figure the pellets are so hard some fish have a hard time digesting them. Soaking them softens them enough to let them digest them.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

My betta wouldn't eat for the first couple days when I first got him, only spit out the pellets, then when he did eat he would spit them out about 5 times before eating them. Now he eats them on the first "try". He might be trying to soften the pellets up and then loses interest in them, or maybe he doesn't like them. You should probably try soaking your pellets like everyone else has said.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

soaking just softens them a little so they're easier to eat. : )


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Jayy you're welcome but you really shouldn't be thanking me because everyone else was saying the same thing


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I know I was thanking all of you guys/girls.He ate one tried for two,but he couldn't keep it in his mouth.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Oh okay.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok,So he's STILL having a time with this. Should I give more time? I got him last week on thusday which was the 21st.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

So does it look like a pellet size problem?? 

Zed is doing really well w/ the soaked pellets.

I'm going to try blood worms this weekend.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I think It may be a size problem because he can't get them in his mouth.Sometimes he'll eat one or two,BUT I know some peoples bettas don't eat for weeks.


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

I know I've seen pellets labeled Micro pellets & sometimes they put the size on the label - 1-2mm etc.

Of course I don't know how big "regular" pellets are!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

OK I'll keep a eye out for them.Hopefully the petstore will have some.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Try crushing his pellets. Sometimes that will get them eating. They like to chase the bits around the tank. yes, it's more messy, but anything to get them eating!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks!! I'll try at diner time.


----------

